# Any Sailors Here? Live-Aboards?



## SifuPhil

I don't quite know why but I just got a new bug up my butt - living on a sailboat.

I had spent a few months on a rented houseboat in the Florida Keys many moons ago but everything was included, including maintenance.

I envision picking up an older 27'-30' sailboat, fixing it up a bit and mainly using it as a floating home at a dock instead of as a sailing vessel proper. This would allow shore power, showers, laundromat facilities and such that I understand (at this early stage of the idea) are hard to come by while under sail, yet still give me the option to satisfy my wanderlust once in a while.

What do you folks think? Any sailors here? Powerboat enthusiasts? Live-aboards? Pros and cons?


----------



## TICA

A good friend of mine lived on a sail boat for many years.  It was beautiful and just wonderful for one person or at the very most, a couple.  He eventually gave it up as he tired of having it pulled out so he could paint it every year or so.  I think the last time he fell off the ladder so figured it was a sign.

I lived in British Columbia for many years where the weather is warmer and lots of people lived on house boats.






I think you should look into it and if it looks good, go for it!!!!


----------



## That Guy

Neighbor lived on his yacht for many years.  Oh, how I would love it!


----------



## That Guy

Of course, the reality may not always live up to the fantasy . . .


----------



## romfty

Not so much a sail boat but a canal barge certainly does appeal to me, wife's not too keen though...........suppose I'll miss her?


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

Ohhhh; what a wonderful way to spend a Summer; on a houseboat, sailboat, whatever.  Always thought that would be such fun, and so relaxing to sleep at night, and *go fishing* all day....:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil

TICA said:


> A good friend of mine lived on a sail boat for many years.  It was beautiful and just wonderful for one person or at the very most, a couple.  He eventually gave it up as he tired of having it pulled out so he could paint it every year or so.  I think the last time he fell off the ladder so figured it was a sign.
> 
> I lived in British Columbia for many years where the weather is warmer and lots of people lived on house boats.
> 
> 
> I think you should look into it and if it looks good, go for it!!!!



I would imagine at some point in the aging process it would become a hassle, but the Gods be Praised I haven't yet reached that point and would enjoy living that life before then.

My brief houseboat stint was wonderful and left me wanting more. Unfortunately life intervened (as it has a nasty habit of doing) and my nautical dreams were put on hold.

Thank you for the encouragement - I really appreciate it!



That Guy said:


> Neighbor lived on his yacht for many years.  Oh, how I would love it!
> 
> Of course, the reality may not always live up to the fantasy . . .



That bit of wisdom is something I've seen popping up quite a bit in my research. It seems MANY people dream of living on a yacht, but it also seems that there are many sacrifices and lifestyle adjustments that have to be made. Thing is, I think I've already become used to them through a minimalist lifestyle, so adapting them to a slightly wetter existence might not be the huge leap of faith they're speaking of. 

But yes, I can imagine there are some problems that are unique to such living that would have to be solved ... 



romfty said:


> Not so much a sail boat but a canal barge certainly does appeal to me, wife's not too keen though...........suppose I'll miss her?
> 
> View attachment 1322



Oh, what I would give for one of those! 

... the canal boat, I mean - _did_ the wife thing, wasn't for me. 



Anne said:


> Ohhhh; what a wonderful way to spend a Summer; on a houseboat, sailboat, whatever.  Always thought that would be such fun, and so relaxing to sleep at night, and *go fishing* all day....:love_heart:



Funny thing is, I'm not even a fisherman. I _am_ - actually, was - an enthusiastic SCUBA diver though, something which I think I could quickly pick up again if I was near the water on a regular basis.

To sleep ... to sleep ... perchance to dream ...


----------



## Diwundrin

The only thing worse I can imagine than being cramped up in a caravan is being in one that is floating. But that's just me.....

We see a few who live on boats of various form around here.  One I watched dock had a little dog which was ripping up and down the deck, so excited!  He was first down the gangplank and bounced about in bliss on the jetty.  Then he  pee'd on a post, ran back up the gangplank and settled himself back on the deck.  That was all the shore leave he needed apparently.


----------



## romfty

I guess it is a way of life, either love it or hate it............ but the UK canal network is quite vast (well it is a big island lol!)so the idea of moving the barge every few weeks at maybe two miles an hour is certainly appealing.


----------



## SifuPhil

romfty said:


> I guess it is a way of life, either love it or hate it............ but the UK canal network is quite vast (well it is a big island lol!)so the idea of moving the barge every few weeks at maybe two miles an hour is certainly appealing.



I became aware of the "living on a barge" concept watching one of my favorite TV series, _Highlander_. At one point the lead character lived on a barge at _Quai de la Tournelles_ across from Notre Dame in Paris. 



			
				Diwundrin said:
			
		

> We see a few who live on boats of various form around here.  One I  watched dock had a little dog which was ripping up and down the deck, so  excited!  He was first down the gangplank and bounced about in bliss on  the jetty.  Then he  pee'd on a post, ran back up the gangplank and  settled himself back on the deck.  That was all the shore leave he  needed apparently.



I saw a few articles on ship-board pets in my research also. They mentioned that cats are somewhat easier to keep than dogs, since they don't require twice-daily walking on land. 

Me, I would have a macaw that I taught to say "*Wenches! Wenches! Rum! Rum!*" whenever we docked ...


----------



## Diwundrin

> Me, I would have a macaw that I taught to say "*Wenches! Wenches! Rum! Rum!*" whenever we docked ...



Now why isn't this surprising? irate:


----------



## SifuPhil

TWHRider said:


> I agree.  I think what *you *would need to give serious consideration to, is the cost of upkeep and perhaps the ability to maintain medical needs in that sort of living situation.



Medical needs would actually be a NON-consideration for me. The cost of upkeep, now THAT would be uppermost in my mind - well, that, and what kind of neighbors I end up with. The nice thing about owning the boat is that, just like with an RV, if the "neighborhood" goes downhill you can pick up anchor / remove the parking brake and move on to the next place on the list. 



> A friend of mine knew a couple who had retired and done the same thing on the Allegheny River (you know where that is.  Life was fantastic for them but the years wore on, keeping the ship afloat and in good condition was becoming difficult, and then the lady got cancer.  Their boat was pretty old when they bought it, so living conditions were not sterile, and they were damp when it comes to someone living with a serious disease.
> 
> She passed, he tried to keep the boat but was making a repair and fell.  I honestly can't remember if he fell into the water but either way, he ended up in assisted living (putting that one kindly), and the boat ended up scuttled because, in reality, it was not worth fixing.
> 
> That's the "ugly" of this "good, bad and ugly" thread so you can weigh everything.



I have the ultimate medical kit - a Mossberg 500 pistol-grip short-barrel and a 9mm SIG Sauer. Not many serious diseases that can't be treated with one of those. I understand how it could apply to normal mortals, but then I'm not one of them. If you look at this like I do, at least at this point - as a studio apartment that floats - then it might be a bit easier to understand. I could always just walk (or crawl) away from anything. 

THAT is freedom, and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Not even one of That Guy's hot blonde friends.



> I think it sounds like a fantastic idea but you have to seriously think out all the what if's - none of which include your ability to adapt or not.  Where you are concerned, that would never enter my mind as I believe you are very adaptable when the need arisesnthego:



Yeah, I'm just at the very beginning of thinking this through. I'm sure there are a million little things to consider - that's why I wanted to get y'alls opinions here, to get me jump-started, and I thank you for yours - it's given me more to process in my brain-bucket.


----------



## Anne

SifuPhil said:


> I have the ultimate medical kit - a Mossberg 500 pistol-grip short-barrel and a 9mm SIG Sauer. Not many serious diseases that can't be treated with one of those. I understand how it could apply to normal mortals, but then I'm not one of them. If you look at this like I do, at least at this point - as a studio apartment that floats - then it might be a bit easier to understand. I could always just walk (or crawl) away from anything.



You *are* just pulling our leg, right????


----------



## SifuPhil

Anne said:


> You *are* just pulling our leg, right????



No, Ma'am, I am not. 

My two older brothers and I had made a pact many years ago - that if we ever encountered a difficult-to-impossible medical condition we would consider - and have the means to carry out - self-termination. My oldest brother passed in his sleep at 45, but my "middle" brother carried out the pact when he was 47.

I would be less than honorable if I shied away from keeping MY part of the bargain. 

The mortal part? _There_ I am pulling your leg - unfortunately.


----------



## Anne

SifuPhil said:


> No, Ma'am, I am not.
> 
> My two older brothers and I had made a pact many years ago - that if we ever encountered a difficult-to-impossible medical condition we would consider - and have the means to carry out - self-termination. My oldest brother passed in his sleep at 45, but my "middle" brother carried out the pact when he was 47.
> 
> I would be less than honorable if I shied away from keeping MY part of the bargain.
> 
> The mortal part? _There_ I am pulling your leg - unfortunately.



   Phil, have you read the book "The Golden Seven Plus One", by C. Samuel West??   I strongly recommend it; it is about the lymphatic system, and tells in detail how we can have a more peaceful ending...by going to sleep.  It is what I hope I would attempt if I were diagnosed with a terminal illness.  Just a thought....


----------



## SifuPhil

Anne said:


> Phil, have you read the book "The Golden Seven Plus One", by C. Samuel West??   I strongly recommend it; it is about the lymphatic system, and tells in detail how we can have a more peaceful ending...by going to sleep.  It is what I hope I would attempt if I were diagnosed with a terminal illness.  Just a thought....



Thank you for that referral - I'll be sure to pick up a copy.

Odd that you mention that, because in fact my oldest brother had been an adult-onset diabetic since he was diagnosed in the Army. His kidneys were starting to go and he went to the hospital, where the doctors told him he would have to start dialysis the next day.

He went to bed that night and never woke up. 

He was my introduction to metaphysics and spirituality - he was a devout believer in meditation and mind-body medicine, especially from an Eastern perspective - so I think it's quite possible that he employed the principles within that book.

Thanks again!


----------



## Anne

SifuPhil said:


> Thank you for that referral - I'll be sure to pick up a copy.
> 
> Odd that you mention that, because in fact my oldest brother had been an adult-onset diabetic since he was diagnosed in the Army. His kidneys were starting to go and he went to the hospital, where the doctors told him he would have to start dialysis the next day.
> 
> He went to bed that night and never woke up.
> 
> He was my introduction to metaphysics and spirituality - he was a devout believer in meditation and mind-body medicine, especially from an Eastern perspective - so I think it's quite possible that he employed the principles within that book.
> 
> Thanks again!



You're welcome, Phil.  Certainly very possible your brother knew just what to do when the time came....sounds like a very wise man.  I have so much more confidence in Eastern medicine than what we advocate - tests, drugs, more drugs; bottom line, more $$ more the pharmaceutical companies.

I've had a lot of bloodwork done in the last week...got the test results online today.  The *only* thing she mentioned in her notes was that my cholesterol was excellent.   So??  I don't put that much stock in cholesterol; don't think it's the problem they say it is.  Holistic is the way to go - but that's for an other discussion.  

Anxious to know what you think of the book when you've read it.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> You *are* just pulling our leg, right????



On a side note . . . and oh, we seniors never get side tracked . . .

Had a friend who was French and learning our American colloquialisms.  When we explained pulling a leg, she started repeating it as "You're taking my leg for a walk."


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> On a side note . . . and oh, we seniors never get side tracked . . .
> 
> Had a friend who was French and learning our American colloquialisms.  When we explained pulling a leg, she started repeating it as "You're taking my leg for a walk."



That must have been _très_ cute, especially if she had the typical French accent - sort of like Inspector Clouseau saying "Does your dog bite"?



"No, Monsieur"

"*CHOMP*"

"I though you said your dog does not bite!"

"That is not my dog ... "


----------



## terra

That Guy said:


> On a side note . . . and oh, we seniors never get side tracked . . .
> 
> Had a friend who was French and learning our American colloquialisms.  When we explained pulling a leg, she started repeating it as "You're taking my leg for a walk."



Reminds me of a guy that I worked with many years ago... he was from France and just learning Australian.
My saying, "beside myself with joy"  .... he made it,.. "standing next to myself with happiness"


----------



## That Guy

terra said:


> Reminds me of a guy that I worked with many years ago... he was from France and just learning Australian.
> My saying, "beside myself with joy"  .... he made it,.. "standing next to myself with happiness"



Next time I need to express that think I'll use his interpretation.  Should draw the blank stares upon which I feed...


----------



## Ozarkgal

When I met my hubby he and a friend had rented a houseboat on the Columbia River for the summer.  Hubby had a sweet little runabout boat also, so we spent most of that summer bobbing on the water.  There were mostly young adults living in other boats in the dock, so a lot of boat hopping and partying went on.  When you came home in the evening you never knew who would be laying on your deck sunbathing.  It was a two bedroom, one bath with small galley and living room.  It was an older boat, not something I would want to call home everyday.  Since it was a rental the upkeep was done by the owner, so no problem there. 

It was fun for the summer and a one time experience, but definitely would not want to spend an Oregon winter on the floating house, rocking back and forth in an icy river. 

 My friends in Seattle have a large two bedroom, one bath and galley, 42 foot boat moored on Lake Washington. I thought many times I really could live on that boat. Once I sobered up though, I was usually ready to get back to terra Firma.

Phil, if you are serious about living on a boat pick a warm climate and rent one for a few months to see how you like it.  If you jump overboard and buy one, you may not enjoy the upkeep necessary to keep it afloat. Fixing up an older boat can be very costly, then there's the maintenance, so there's that to consider.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ozarkgal said:


> When I met my hubby he and a friend had rented a houseboat on the Columbia River for the summer.  Hubby had a sweet little runabout boat also, so we spent most of that summer bobbing on the water.  There were mostly young adults living in other boats in the dock, so a lot of boat hopping and partying went on.  When you came home in the evening you never knew who would be laying on your deck sunbathing.  It was a two bedroom, one bath with small galley and living room.  It was an older boat, not something I would want to call home everyday.  Since it was a rental the upkeep was done by the owner, so no problem there.
> 
> It was fun for the summer and a one time experience, but definitely would not want to spend an Oregon winter on the floating house, rocking back and forth in an icy river.
> 
> My friends in Seattle have a large two bedroom, one bath and galley, 42 foot boat moored on Lake Washington. I thought many times I really could live on that boat. Once I sobered up though, I was usually ready to get back to terra Firma.
> 
> Phil, if you are serious about living on a boat pick a warm climate and rent one for a few months to see how you like it.  If you jump overboard and buy one, you may not enjoy the upkeep necessary to keep it afloat. Fixing up an older boat can be very costly, then there's the maintenance, so there's that to consider.



Thank you, OG!

I'm definitely thinking of a warmer climate - I'm not a huge fan of cold places. Seattle and Washington might be beautiful places if you live in a "real" house, but I can imagine the problems you'd encounter with winters on a boat there.

A 42 footer sounds sweet, but probably something bigger than I'd care to have. I'm thinking more along the lines of minimalism - 27'-32' seems right, right now. I've already lived on a houseboat and I loved it, but admittedly that was 30 years ago. I certainly wouldn't want the party-type neighborhood - I fit in better with the Monks-on-Bunks crowd at this point. 

My research has yet to include maintenance chores and prices - I know that's a necessary item but I'm still in the infatuation stage. Time enough to come down to reality later.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Phil,  I do envy you your adventurous spirit.  In my younger day I was always up for just about anything, which led me to a lot of different experiences, in many places, mostly good, but also some not so much.  If you still have the spirit in you, I say go for it, and give 'er 'ell while you still can.  

What's the worse that can happen is my mantra, and it serves me well.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ozarkgal said:


> Phil,  I do envy you your adventurous spirit.  In my younger day I was always up for just about anything, which led me to a lot of different experiences, in many places, mostly good, but also some not so much.  If you still have the spirit in you, I say go for it, and give 'er 'ell while you still can.
> 
> What's the worse that can happen is my mantra, and it serves me well.



"The worst that can happen" ...


----------



## Ozarkgal

SifuPhil said:


> "The worst that can happen" ...
> 
> View attachment 1414



Naaww..that ain't the worst...a definite setback though!


----------



## SifuPhil

Ozarkgal said:


> Naaww..that ain't the worst...a definite setback though!



I was just reading Richard Branson's autobiography (the guy that founded Virgin). When he was in his early twenties he rented a houseboat and had a series of _liaisons _in it (trying to be a gentleman here), but once when he was flying on business the bilge pump died and the boat took on about 2' of water - most of his important papers were ruined and they only just saved the boat from submerging.

Having been through several floods I have a healthy awareness of where and how to store anything of importance, and would figure out a way to do so on any floating home I might be in. 

My personal nightmare would be waking up in the boat with water slowly covering me, in the dark.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Sifu Phil:   


> Having been through several floods I have a healthy awareness of where and how to store anything of importance, and would figure out a way to do so on any floating home I might be in.


 

Well, there's always safe deposit boxes for that or a good waterproof box with a flotation device chained to the moorings.



> My personal nightmare would be waking up in the boat with water slowly covering me, in the dark.



You could always sleep in a wet suit with a lifejacket on and keep a snorkel tied to your wrist.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ozarkgal said:


> Sifu Phil:
> 
> Well, there's always safe deposit boxes for that or a good waterproof box with a flotation device chained to the moorings.



I'd prefer the floatation device - don't trust banks, don't have any accounts in them. If it was something important to me I'd want it close-by, and banks have a nasty habit of closing down when a flood is coming.





> You could always sleep in a wet suit with a lifejacket on and keep a snorkel tied to your wrist.




How did you _know_? I do that EVERY Saturday night! Then I talk with a Jacques Cousteau accent and pull out my spear-gun ...


----------



## Ozarkgal

SifuPhil said:


> How did you _know_? I do that EVERY Saturday night! Then I talk with a Jacques Cousteau accent and pull out my spear-gun ...
> 
> View attachment 1417



Hmmm...any whips and chains involved?


----------



## That Guy




----------



## SifuPhil

Ozarkgal said:


> Hmmm...any whips and chains involved?



Bah - that's for beginners. We use moldy marmosets and Channellocks. 









That Guy said:


> * Phil's Houseboat *



Heh, heh ... 

I saw an ad yesterday in the Florida _Craig's List_ for a FREE 42' cruiser - supposedly just needed engines and a good cleaning. Had all the plumbing and electrical in place and a solid hull. In fact I've seen a few _other_ free boats on there as well.

I was SO tempted to grab the next bus down there! 

I'm thinking I should really MOVE there first, though, to a regular apartment, before I get serious about a boat. Damn, I _hate_ being grown-up!


----------



## TICA

SifuPhil said:


> I saw an ad yesterday in the Florida _Craig's List_ for a FREE 42' cruiser - supposedly just needed engines and a good cleaning. Had all the plumbing and electrical in place and a solid hull. In fact I've seen a few _other_ free boats on there as well.
> 
> I was SO tempted to grab the next bus down there!
> 
> I'm thinking I should really MOVE there first, though, to a regular apartment, before I get serious about a boat. Damn, I _hate_ being grown-up!



I'd be tempted to contact every ad of the boats that interest you and get more info, pictures etc. Even see if there are inspectors that certify sea worthiness there and what the cost would be.  Not sure if there is such a thing, but I would guess there are.Then take a trip and look at them if there are any serious contenders. 

When I'm tempted to do something "out of the norm" and I have done a few things like that, I make two lists. 
 1.  What are the benefits I'll gain by doing what ever it is; and 
2.  What is the worse thing that could happen and how to cope.   If the pros outweigh the cons, then it's worth a harder look.  If there is anything on the list #2 that you couldn't cope with, then don't do it.

Being grown-up doesn't mean you can't take any chances anymore.  It just means you can't blame anyone else but yourself if the s**t hits the fan!.   And.... if by not doing it, you'll have regrets then think hard and long my friend.  We only live once (that we'll remember anyway) so grab hold and make the most of it.  It's an adventure in my books and think of the books you could write about that!  See, that goes on list 1 along with the $$ generated by the books.  Write a Blog!!!!!  I think I'm getting more excited about the possibilities than you are......


----------



## SifuPhil

TICA said:


> I'd be tempted to contact every ad of the boats that interest you and get more info, pictures etc. Even see if there are inspectors that certify sea worthiness there and what the cost would be.  Not sure if there is such a thing, but I would guess there are.Then take a trip and look at them if there are any serious contenders.



I'm pretty sure there are such inspectors, but for a free boat they'd be overkill. It would be one thing if I were dumping $100k on something nice, but in this case I think it would be like paying a dating service in hopes of snatching Sofia Vergara. Still, I know there are certain legal processes involved in registering boats that might require such an inspection, so I'll take it under advisement - thank you. 



> When I'm tempted to do something "out of the norm" and I have done a few things like that, I make two lists.
> 1.  What are the benefits I'll gain by doing what ever it is; and
> 2.  What is the worse thing that could happen and how to cope.   If the pros outweigh the cons, then it's worth a harder look.  If there is anything on the list #2 that you couldn't cope with, then don't do it.



That is indeed a _great_ decision-making system. My problem is that when I want something badly enough I get "short-eyes" and can't see the worst that could happen. Everything looks like a Disney cartoon where the animals sing and dance and candy grows on trees.

... that's when I usually end up running full-tilt into a cement wall.

There's really only ever ONE "worst thing that could happen" in my book - becoming an invalid and having Max Klinger as my nurse.



Everything other than that is up-side. 



> Being grown-up doesn't mean you can't take any chances anymore.  It just means you can't blame anyone else but yourself if the s**t hits the fan!.   And.... if by not doing it, you'll have regrets then think hard and long my friend.  We only live once (that we'll remember anyway) so grab hold and make the most of it.  It's an adventure in my books and think of the books you could write about that!  See, that goes on list 1 along with the $$ generated by the books.  Write a Blog!!!!!  I think I'm getting more excited about the possibilities than you are......



How about I send YOU the address of those boats? :excitement:

I don't know ... I've never been a very excitable sort, but as I get older I find myself being less and less thrilled by anything. Perhaps it's terminal _cynicism_ or chronic pessimism - I just don't usually get that excited anymore. 

I've grown ... *gasp* ... *comfortable* ... where I am. And that, for me, isn't good.

The problem is that I don't want to be where I am for much longer. I've got the wanderlust upon me, the pirate blood is starting to boil and I find myself once again wishing to be near the ocean. I guess I associate some of my best times with being near water, and while I suppose my lust for adventure could be cured by hanging out in the aquarium section of PetCo I'm fairly certain it wouldn't be the same.

Certainly it would be food for publication, though - you're 100% right about that. Heck, if they can blog about some of the stuff they blog about and become best-sellers with the trash that's out there then I might have a chance after all.

Thank you for the pep talk - it's appreciated!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Phil: 





> The problem is that I don't want to be where I am for much longer. I've got the wanderlust upon me, the pirate blood is starting to boil and I find myself once again wishing to be near the ocean. I guess I associate some of my best times with being near water, and while I suppose my lust for adventure could be cured by hanging out in the aquarium section of PetCo I'm fairly certain it wouldn't be the same.



Yeah, I'm starting to feel a tinge of excitement myself just reading this...I have to live vicariously through others adventures now, so I'm all for you going for it!  Sometimes you just have to go with the feeling and take a risk.  If ending up a paraplegic and having Max Klinger as your nurse is your worst scenario, I'd say the chances are slim to none that will happen, you might get a beautiful nurse.....aaaarrrgghhh matey. 

At the very least get on down there, check into a motel for a week and look around. Maybe you'll find a niche. Can't happen holed up in an apartment in Penn. thinking about it. Had the drug cartels not taken over Mexico, I could have sooo lived there in a little village by the ocean.

Oh, and about those free boats.  They're kind of like horses, you can get free ones all the time, but it's the upkeep that kills you


----------



## SifuPhil

Ozarkgal said:


> Phil:
> 
> Yeah, I'm starting to feel a tinge of excitement myself just reading this...I have to live vicariously through others adventures now, so I'm all for you going for it!  Sometimes you just have to go with the feeling and take a risk.  If ending up a paraplegic and having Max Klinger as your nurse is your worst scenario, I'd say the chances are slim to none that will happen, you might get a beautiful nurse.....aaaarrrgghhh matey.
> 
> View attachment 1461



Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' 'bout! "_Be careful with that thing - you might put out my ey-ARRGH!_" 

I think, just like the pirates waiting to sail with the tide, I have to prepare and then wait for that one moment when everything is pointing to "GO". I live intuitively and have found the best results following that intuition. My flesh is willing but my prep is weak, so that's the first thing to be shored up. What do they say about victory? That it favors the prepared? 




> At the very least get on down there, check into a motel for a week and look around. Maybe you'll find a niche. Can't happen holed up in an apartment in Penn. thinking about it. Had the drug cartels not taken over Mexico, I could have sooo lived there in a little village by the ocean.



Yeah, Mexico was on my list too until the craziness took over. 

The motel idea is great - thanks! 



> Oh, and about those free boats.  They're kind of like horses, you can get free ones all the time, but it's the upkeep that kills you



Yeah, that's probably true. Again, I should be smart enough to realize there's no such thing as "free" in life but I guess hope springs eternal ...


----------



## TICA

Maybe you just need a vacation by the ocean to clear your head.  I do that often, go to the shore and sit and smell the ocean, watch the waves and contemplate my life.  Usually I come home with a much clearer idea of whatever it is that bothers me.  

I agree with Ozarkgal, go and visit at the very least.

Don't you just love the way we all have opinions about your life?  Keep in mind, that we only want to see you be happy!layful:  Also, if you go live on a boat, maybe we'll get a chance to visit!


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> Maybe you just need a vacation by the ocean to clear your head.  I do that often, go to the shore and sit and smell the ocean, watch the waves and contemplate my life.  Usually I come home with a much clearer idea of whatever it is that bothers me.



Having been so fortunate for many, many years to actually walk across the street, climb down the cliff and paddle out am what a friend of mine called "ruined".  Can't just "visit" the ocean.  Need to be in it every moment possible.  When I was getting serious wave action every morning at dawn it made life REAL and everything on shore just didn't matter.  Miss that!


----------



## TICA

That Guy - you need to think positive!!!  I'd live on something like this one in a heartbeat.  But.... what about the horses?






Phil, found this link for you if you haven't already seen it.  http://www.boattrader.com/browse/houseboats/pennsylvania


----------



## SifuPhil

TICA said:


> That Guy - you need to think positive!!!  I'd live on something like this one in a heartbeat.  But.... what about the horses?



Heck, with something _that_ size you could keep 'em on the poop deck ...



> Phil, found this link for you if you haven't already seen it.  http://www.boattrader.com/browse/houseboats/pennsylvania



Most excellent - thank you! There were a few for $299,000 that I had my eye on ... but I might have to settle for something a bit less ostentatious.


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> That Guy - you need to think positive!!!



Am positive I miss getting good waves to myself every day.  But, thanks for the suggestion . . .


----------



## TICA

That Guy said:


> Am positive I miss getting good waves to myself every day.  But, thanks for the suggestion . . .



Didn't mean to offend you....   The positive remark was concerning the sinking boat picture.:apologetic::sorry:

Come to Nova Scotia, we have lovely waves.   Mind you, I think everyone should move to N.S.  Other than the high provincial taxes (which are crazy), it's a lovely place surrounded by the Atlantic.  We do get snow though so bring your mittens.:winter1:


----------



## SifuPhil

Speaking of Florida and bright sun ... my son just emailed me from one of his honeymoon stops, Key West - his message:



> Well,  I've officially got your skin.  2 hours in Key West with my shirt off  and suntan lotion on, I burn like a lobster.  Thanks for that...



Who said your children are never thankful? layful:


I told him to just consider it another story for his old age ...


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> Didn't mean to offend you....   The positive remark was concerning the sinking boat picture.:apologetic::sorry:



No offense taken.  Sorry if I was snippy.


----------



## Ozarkgal

SifuPhil said:


> Speaking of Florida and bright sun ... my son just emailed me from one of his honeymoon stops, Key West - his message:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said your children are never thankful? layful:
> 
> 
> I told him to just consider it another story for his old age ...



Ouch..bad luck to have a sunburn on your honeymoonlayful:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are they still honeymooning:love_heart: after the wedding, or did they get a late start?


----------



## SifuPhil

Ozarkgal said:


> Ouch..bad luck to have a sunburn on your honeymoonlayful:
> 
> Are they still honeymooning:love_heart: after the wedding, or did they get a late start?



They just got a late start - he had a week or two of work to finish up for his degree before they could go.

And yeah, sunburn on honeymoon isn't too cool, but I raised him to be a warrior so he'll pull through somehow. 

I just have a perverse pride that he burns like I do. :sentimental:


----------

